# Marshall Checkerboard Grill Cloth in Canada?



## Shavez (Apr 2, 2016)

Hi Guys!

New in this forum.

I just wanted to ask if anyone know where I can get Marshall grill cloth replacements here in Canada. I know about Mojotone etc.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Next Gen is one of the site's vendors. They carry a large selection of grill cloth.


----------



## Shavez (Apr 2, 2016)

cboutilier said:


> Next Gen is one of the site's vendors. They carry a large selection of grill cloth.



Cool thanks! Any link?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Shavez said:


> Cool thanks! Any link?


http://nextgenguitars.ca/


----------



## Shavez (Apr 2, 2016)

Thank you for the link. I think I've seen that site before, but I don't see the grill that I'm looking for. 
I will send them a message. Thanks again!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I had some installed on my current amp and I'm getting more on one more. I can try to track the source, since I know it's somewhere relatively close.


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

Let me know what they tell you about getting the exotic checker stuff. I've looked at their site too but need different grill than what's listed. Cheers!


----------



## Shavez (Apr 2, 2016)

adcandour said:


> I had some installed on my current amp and I'm getting more on one more. I can try to track the source, since I know it's somewhere relatively close.


That would be cool thanks!

Who's doing your cabs? It's actually for a combo. I wanted it to get done.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Shavez said:


> That would be cool thanks!
> 
> Who's doing your cabs? It's actually for a combo. I wanted it to get done.


Steve Moratto made these. I'm changing the Bass 12's cloth to something brown. I have my son's lead 12 that I'm changing to the checkered shown on the right.


----------



## Shavez (Apr 2, 2016)

Where is Steve Moratto located?


----------



## Shavez (Apr 2, 2016)

adcandour said:


> Steve Moratto made these. I'm changing the Bass 12's cloth to something brown. I have my son's lead 12 that I'm changing to the checkered shown on the right.
> 
> View attachment 19630


That's exactly what I wanna do (the one on the right)! For my 5210


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Shavez said:


> That's exactly what I wanna do (the one on the right)! For my 5210


Ok, I'll talk to Steve some time this week and let him know that you're interested. I don't think he's a forum member, but I'll just pass you his number. I just want to talk to him and make sure it's something he can help you with.


----------



## Shavez (Apr 2, 2016)

adcandour said:


> Ok, I'll talk to Steve some time this week and let him know that you're interested. I don't think he's a forum member, but I'll just pass you his number. I just want to talk to him and make sure it's something he can help you with.


I already contacted him. Thanks.


----------



## Shavez (Apr 2, 2016)

So still no luck on my side.


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

PSA- Resurecting an old thread to provide an answer.

Jam Industries is the Marshall distributor for Canada. They're in Montreal.





__





Exertis-JAM Home - Jam Industries


Bringing great brands and products to market. Music moves us, music makes the world go round – at Exertis | JAM we bring music to the world.




jamindustries.com





You can buy authentic Marshall large check cloth from them. It's way cheaper than going through Antique Electric or Mojotone in the States.

Through Jam Industries it's $35.15 + $9.95 (Canadian ) for shipping.

My piece is on it's way right now with UPS! 

Email: [email protected]

FRET-00003 DSL40CV 1960BX CHEQUEBOARD GRILL CLOTH GREY 81CM (SOLD BY METERS)

4 in stock. Your price: $35.15 / meter


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Have you checked at Solo? I just bought some black Marshall gc from them.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

player99 said:


> Have you checked at Solo? I just bought some black Marshall gc from them.


Solo does not have it.



https://www.solomusicgear.com/product-category/parts-2/amp-parts/cloth/


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

See my edited information in post #15.
You can buy it directly through the Marshall distributor in Canada!


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

Man, fast shipping! They sent the checkerboard cloth yesterday and it arrived today! 
45 bucks Canadian, shipping included. Looks great too! Can't wait to re-grill my Marshall cab.


----------



## Relic (Mar 19, 2011)

I have bought Marshall parts (cloth, tolex and hardware) from these folks before, and been very satisfied:






Marshall Covering & Grill Cloth | Parts Is Parts - Guitar Parts, Amplifier Parts, Korg Keyboard Parts







www.partsisparts.net


----------

